# "Choices" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2017)

The tally is in, and a single poet emerges victorious. Kindly join us in slamming our palms together to congratulate and honor *jenthepen* for her sublime winning entry, *Sidelined*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Jen has the honor our of selecting our prompt for next month.



Way to go, Milady! Excellent, excellent work, well deserving of the win, and one of my votes. Keep doing you, Jen, and keep blessing us with your exceptional work.


----------



## sas (May 25, 2017)

Great work! Enjoyed every line. Applause standing up. Sas


----------



## Tiashe (May 25, 2017)

Nice, Jen! Yours is one of the ones I voted for. And also congrats to midnightpoet; you were pretty close too!


----------



## aj47 (May 25, 2017)

Nicely penned, Jen.  Congratulations.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 26, 2017)

"Sidelined" was my favourite too.  Nice work, Jen.


----------



## PiP (May 26, 2017)

Congratulations, Jen. A well deserved win!


----------



## jenthepen (May 26, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. To get the vote of other poets means so much to me - it still makes me jump when a bunch of such talented people see some merit in my work.

Congrats to  midnight on that fantastic poem. Yours was my first choice. :encouragement:

And thanks to Chester's Daughter for making this comp so consistently good and successful.

Right, now to start thinking about a prompt for the next one.


----------



## Sebald (May 26, 2017)

Congratulations, Jen.


----------



## Firemajic (May 27, 2017)

:champagne::applouse::applouse::applouse::applouse::applouse::applouse: Congratulations to Miss Jen of the Majic Pen!!!! You win...How fabulous to have your unique skill recognized....


----------



## jenthepen (May 27, 2017)

lol Thank you my fabulous friend.


----------



## Gumby (May 28, 2017)

Well done, Jen!


----------

